# He ate a corn cob!



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Use the "search" above to investigate corn cob. I know there have been threads posted about them before.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I know my BIL's dog swallowed corn cobs twice and had to have surgery both times. I would at least check with an ER vet.

Please let us know how you make out. Keeping you and Sherman in our thoughts. Hoping it is not too serious.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart dog, Sally swallowed a corn cob in July. On Labor day, she vomited the whole thing up!!!!!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My boy Caue ate one once and it passed. Of course he didn't show any signs of discomfort either. Since your boy is lethargic a trip to the ER vet is mandatory. So sorry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Corn cob's can really do a number on them. I would be worried about a blockage. Is he pooping normally?

Can you get him into your vet tomorrow morning?


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

I lost a doberman to a corn cob-worth checking.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

IMO, a trip to the ER is in order. If he was acting normal, maybe a wait & see. But considering his symptoms, I'd go tonight.

Rather safe than sorry.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope he is ok.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

they can do real damage..... make sure you take him to the e.r. i had to take moose because he ate 2 of them and they induced vomiting. then they had to show me how much he ate!!! it was really about 3 or 4 of them. please take him to the vet now as soon as possible, don't wait. it could be tragic.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks all--he's in surgery now. It was a textbook blockage, heart rate was elevated and stomach was hard as a rock. The xrays (side view) showed the cob wedged in there good. He vomited a third time at home and a fourth time at the vet. So my Mastercard is melting, but I know I did the right thing.

They're going to call me after surgery...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad you got your boy in for surgery. When your pups tell you something is wrong they are usually right. I hope all goes well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor baby...glad you got him in right away.


----------



## 2dollys (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry! I'm glad you are taking such good care of him. We had a corn cob scare a few years back. The girls just love them, so I have to be ridiculously vigilant! We have chickens who want to clean up the cobs, so we have to count them and then pick them all up before the dogs go outside.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so glad you got your dog straight to the vet and didn't wait! As soon as I saw the title of this thread I knew you could be in big trouble, so you can imagine how relieved I am to find he's already at the vet.

We have a walk near to us which is next to a field which grows corn. The foxes obviously go and take some, leaving the husks lying in the grass. I've had to extract them many times from the dogs mouths!

I hope he is now on the way to recovery and applaud you for acting so quickly.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. I'm still waiting to hear post-op and worrying/wondering why it is taking so long. He was SO sick. 

DH says we're never having corn on the cob in the house again. I think that sounds about right. 

On the bright side, between his new diet and all the vomiting, he's down 10 lbs. So he's only got about 8-9 more to go until his goal weight. That's something, right? I'm trying to be positive...


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Apr 25, 2011)

oh! so glad you followed your instinct and took him to the vet right away. wishing him (and your credit card) a speedy recovery!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad you brought him to the vet in time!!! Hope the surgery goes well please let us know how he is doing..


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

wow, sending get well wishes. 
Sorry you have to deal with this and praying everything goes well.

(note to self...no corn cob in house ever)


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Had some people over the other day and they were talking about corn cobs and their experience with dogs eating them.... now they are way up on my list along with chicken bones that get disposed of right away.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking for an update. SO hope his surgery went well and he is recovering. Prayers flying their way.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking in and see your guy had surgery. Positive thoughts and keep us posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Still looking for an update. So hope Sherman is doing ok after surgery.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope Sherman will be ok, please keep us posted!


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the prayers and good thoughts! The ER vet finally called at 6am this morning w/an update (I fell asleep on the couch around 2). His intestines were turning purple when they got in there, but pinked up when they removed the cob. Thankfully he didn't need a resection or gastrotomy--just the enterotomy to remove the cob.

We visited this morning. My 3 year old daughter cried when she saw the incision, he seemed to be in pain and rather loopy, but the vet said he was doing well given the circumstances. Hopefully he'll come home tonight.

Once again, I am so, so grateful to you all. The house seems so empty w/o my gentle giant, but I know how lucky I am that he'll be home soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, sounds like you got it handled just in time. SO thankful he's doing well and will be home soon. Right now he's in the best place where they can manage his pain and watch him carefully. Thoughts and prayers for a speedy, complete recovery.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You should give yourself a big pat on the back for getting Sherman to the ER vet so quickly. How scary! Prayers and good thoughts coming your way for a speedy recovery for Sherman.


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

So glad your boy is ok. X


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just catching up with this thread. I'm glad to hear your guy is doing well. My Gunner had a blockage last August. It wasn't a corn cob but still very scary for us.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just seeing this. I hope he's feeling better this morning and is able to come home soon. Fingers crossed for an uneventful recovery. 

Hugs to your little girl, seeing her doggie sick and with a big boo-boo like that is very scary.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

More hope that he comes home today. This was definitley informative for us, had never heard of blockages till this website and now are much more aware, also will treat corn cobs like CIA info that must be kept under lock and key!


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

He's home. Miserable and whiney, but home. He hates the e-collar but is trying to lick his incision w/it on, so on it stays. It is going to be a long recovery...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Try this instead of the cone...*

*My Gunner had exploratory surgery last August. He would not wear any kind of head cone/collar. He had a fit and I was afraid he would rip out his stitches. I tried several things and this finally worked for us. If you have seat belt harness and a large t-shirt, you can do this. Just take it off when he goes outside to potty. Good luck! Hope this helps.*



























I put his seat belt harness on and then put on a large t-shirt instead of XL. I cut a slit in it so I could tie it off on the ring of the harness. So far, so good! Yea!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to here your boy is home. Hope he recovers quickly. Give him a hug from us.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

OH MY!!! Poor Sherman..... I hope he heals QUICKLY!!! I can totally relate to a pup that HATES the e-collar (aka party hat!!) :yuck: Poor ****** belly rubs to him and NO MORE CORN COBS!! Oh man... I know I freak when I have corn in the summer..... (now I'll even be more anxious)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he is OK and has a fast recovery. Poor boy and poor YOU!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know how I sometimes miss these threads. Poor Sherman, glad he is home and going to be ok.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Glad he is home, but I bet you will be surprised at how quickly he is back to his normal self. In fact keeping him quiet so he can heal may be the hardest part


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so relieved that you got him to the doc in time! What a good mom you are! FX for a quick recovery for your gentle giant!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh geez, so glad he got in for surgery ASAP - way to go for getting him in there so fast! Corncobs are now also on my list of things to watch for...especially with summer coming up. That is so scary. Hoping he feels better soon!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow what a scary situation. I knew that dogs had trouble digesting corn, but I had no idea the cob itself was so dangerous. 

I am so glad you got him to the vets as quickly as you did and that he is going to be OK. Albeit a little annoyed with the cone. Cathy gave you a great suggestion regarding the t-shirt!!

Wishing him a speedy recovery  Give him lots of pets from his forum friends,

Kim


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor boy! Several years i saw a dog on er vets that had to have a corn cob removed and since then when we have corn on the cob, the cobs go into the trash can outside where no dogs can get to them. We had coc tonight, as a matter of fact, and as soon as we were done, hubby took the cobs out.

Hope all goes well and your guy heals fast.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts. I'm going to keep a keen eye on corn cobs around here!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you for the post. Never thought of corn cobs as a dangerous thing. Will be careful in the future. Pray that your baby will heal quickly. Many healing thoughts coming your way.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Headed back to the vet today--wound is draining quite a bit and they're worried about infection...I'll update when I get back.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Update: It's an minor infection. He flushed the incision, gave him an antibiotic shot, and bandaged it. He's eating dinner now and was quite chipper at the vet. Watching him like a hawk now...


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

So happy to see the positive update!! thank you 

Wishing him a continued, uneventful healing!
Kim


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to know it's only a minor infection. Hope from here on it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Apr 25, 2011)

So glad to hear he came out of surgery well -- <3 lots of lubbins and wishes for a speedy recovery to sherman. that had to be completely terrifying.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,cobs do equal obstruction.
I use to take care of a dobie who ate some and he had to be operated on.His scar was very long,a good 10in. 
So glad yr boy is going to be OK and thanks for taking him,to the vet,right away cos you saved his life.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear he is doing better. Gunner's incision didn't look good for a few days then all of a sudden it was fine. Did they staple him together? It's amazing how it looks at the beginning and then when they remove it how it straightens out. Continued prayers for Sherman and you. Hugs.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

They did staple him. And they bandaged him which is good b/c he's still oozing, esp. after the irrigation. I rebandaged him w/an ace bandage this morning. He's sleeping next to me--he's still not feeling well. But he is eating and drinking and eliminating normally--so I'm trying to be optimistic. But the incision is disgusting--it makes me feel so much better to know that yours was gross too!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just seeing this now. So glad he's out of surgery and recovering. What bad luck.

I'm surprised we haven't killed Penny yet. I GAVE her a corn cob once and never again...cobby poop for days. We also fed her raisins and grapes for her first 2 years until we found out otherwise. And DH used to let her lick the bacon pan. We have just been incredibly lucky!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess has had a bowel obstruction caused by corn cob. Found it on the shore when we were walking.Glad your boy is OK. He is lucky he did not need resection. Corn cobs are banned in our house.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner's incision*

Gunner's incision was much worse than this at the beginning. This was probably several days after. Once the staples were removed it looked fine. Don't worry but keep an eye on it so it doesn't get infected. The t-shirt worked best for us. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

He busted two staples. Just got back from the vet. Going back Monday for them to reopen the incision and resuture.  He's bandaged until then...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang, what crummy luck. Hopefully he'll heal with no further intervention after that!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh dear! Keeping you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers.  I'm so sorry, that sounds horribe to deal with.

Ori gave me quite a scare last year with something I thought was bloat...turns out he'd eaten a dead pidgeon from the backyard and gave himself gastro. I was worried for days he'd have a bone blockage but thankfully all was well, I was terrifed though because at the time, I didn't have insurance for him and my mom was having to loan me the money for the 5 vet visits and meds that week...if it came to the need of an X-Ray she told me that she couldn't help. So I was scared out of my mind.

I'm so sorry you had to go through something so fearful, and silly monkey. I'll keep you and your boy in my good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so glad that Sawyer is ok and improving. Hope the resuture isn't terribly difficult. This was a great eye opener for alot of us regarding corn cobs, especially right before summer. Sawyers very unfortunate incident may have just prevented a similar incident happening to another dog.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

When they went in to clean things up they found a large abcess. They lanced it, drained it, and inserted a drain. So he's got a drain coming out of the incision and mega doses of antibiotic.

Despite this--he felt well enough to steal toast from his sister this morning, so I'd say he's hanging in there. Continued prayers are appreciated though--we're still not out of the woods.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

continued prayers coming your way! Poor little guy - glad he's feeling good enough to be cheeky and steal toast though! My Katie goes nuts for toast. I always put a little extra butter in the corner I give her!

Wishing him continued healing with no further set-backs!!

Kim


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

continued prayers coming your way


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Still thinking about you guys - hoping he heals up quickly, but at least he's still being a silly boy while he does so!


----------

